# Devils Horse



## kentuckybassman (Mar 6, 2008)

I bought a devils horse lure the other day and I got to thinking ,I have never used one of these peticular baits but I have heard alot about them. Have any success stories or complaints about this bait??


----------



## slim357 (Mar 7, 2008)

When i was about 13 or 14 i saw some show where they were using these things and catchin mosterbass, I got one (still have it) and never got a bite on it.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 7, 2008)

My dad has some old ones with hardly any paint left on them from catching so many fish on them. I prefer a Devil's Horse to a Heddon Torpedo.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 7, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> My dad has some old ones with hardly any paint left on them from catching so many fish on them. I prefer a Devil's Horse to a Heddon Torpedo.



Do they make a tiny devils horse? The tiny torpedos are killer for UL fishing


----------



## redbug (Mar 7, 2008)

I know a guy that fishes with the ABA tournament trail that only uses the devils horse lure He does very well and has won several events down in Fla

Wayne


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 8, 2008)

slim357 said:


> FishinsMyLife317 said:
> 
> 
> > My dad has some old ones with hardly any paint left on them from catching so many fish on them. I prefer a Devil's Horse to a Heddon Torpedo.
> ...


I don't think so. I didn't think about the smaller ones.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 8, 2008)

I have 2 devils horse lures and ive caught fish on both of them, not a ton of fish but they have paid for themselves. They are hanging on my wall now as decorations though because I like the way the look. I guess you would say they are retired for now.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 11, 2008)

Most of my stuff has been retired for a while but that's fixin to change real quick if this weather stays stable!!!


----------



## cjensen (Mar 21, 2008)

The devils horse has been around since the beginning of time. I have a couple, the only down side to them is there narrow size. If you retreive them too fast they tend to dive under water, kind of defeats the purpose of the topwater action. I have found a couple devil horse type baits that I like alot. Poe's makes one called the Ace in The Hole. It's alot fatter than the devil horse which lets you work the lure faster and it causes alot more commotion on the surface. I caught a 5.5 smallie on Rainy Lake last year with this lure..so it happens to be my favorite. Cotton Cordell makes a similar lure called the Crazy Shad, and Luhr Jensen makes one called the WoodChopper.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 30, 2008)

Fished it at the end of June last year at Barkley Lake on a small tournament, It pulled in three, just two were keepers. it was the only one that produced for me that weekend. I haven't found a wrong way to fish it yet.

But, I caught my partner on the side of the neck with it later that day. :shock: all three hooks was in, after he worked it out we went back to fishen :lol:


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Fished it at the end of June last year at Barkley Lake on a small tournament, It pulled in three, just two were keepers. it was the only one that produced for me that weekend. I haven't found a wrong way to fish it yet.
> 
> But, I caught my partner on the side of the neck with it later that day. :shock: all three hooks was in, after he worked it out we went back to fishen :lol:



:shock: :LOL2:


----------



## mtnman (Apr 1, 2008)

I had that happen to me. My buddy was using a medium size Rapala and set the hook. Well no fish was there but the lure came flying outta the water and stuck me right between the eyes. Thank god only one hook got me but the scar is still there. I bled like a stuck pig from it. I learned a lesson that day. It was kinda funny though. AFTERWARDS!


----------

